# Stonewall Jackson Lake WV



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Went to SWJ on Saturday with my nephew. We had a blast. Caught 40+ bass. A lot were dinks, but several were 1-2 lbs, with the biggest about 3lb (2.14 on my scale and 3 on his scale. I like his scale better). Mostly using soft plastics, with and without weight. My nephew also caught a 5lb 5oz channel cat on a Gulp worm. All in all a really fun day. Love that lake, can't wait to go back. Here are some pics!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

spent the weekend myself in wv fishin, awesome place to fish, congrats on the bass, sounds like agreat time, still trying to convince the wife to relocate.lol


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

heard alot about that lake from my dads buddy at work,might have to make a trip down there sometime this year.cover looks amazing from that one picture.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

The lake has lots of standing timber and stumps. There are also a lot of no wake areas. It's all catch and release for bass, but you can keep any other species if it's within the legal limits. Fun lake, you'll enjoy the trip.


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone ever do any good for muskies there?


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't know! Never tried!! I think I had a hit one time while I was throwing a spinner bait, but the water was stained and I couldn't see it. Didn't get a hook set either, so didn't have a chance to play it any. Whatever it was, it sure slammed the spinner bait. Didn't feel anything like a bass. That's why I thought it might be a musky. I've never heard anyone talk about fishing for musky there, but they are there. Stonewall has a lot of LMB and a few SMB. Here is a list of the other types of fish in Stonewall: crappie, walleye, bluegill, yellow perch, muskellunge, channel catfish, bullhead, and carp.


----------

